# For Sale: 2LT 17" Rims w/ Tires & TPMS



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

could of atleat cleaned them befor taking pictures . just saying


----------



## jhopper (Feb 15, 2013)

stamas said:


> could of atleat cleaned them befor taking pictures . just saying


I'm sorry, it never occurred to me that someone would deter from a purchase because of a little bit of brake dust


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

off topic : what side skirts where those in the last pic?


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

its not so much the dust but what the dust is hiding .....good luck hope you sell the anyway


----------



## jhopper (Feb 15, 2013)

MINI 3NI said:


> off topic : what side skirts where those in the last pic?


It is the RFX Ground Effect Kit
2011-2014 Chevrolet Cruze RFX Ground Effects Kits - PAINTED


----------



## jhopper (Feb 15, 2013)

Sold


----------

